# football clubs



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

could any 1 tell me if there is lots of local teams in and a round alicante


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nobody footy wise seems to be around, so I'll tell you what I know, which is practically nothing.
The local teams usually operate around the local sports centres (polideportivo), and even those play in their own leagues. If your looking for something more informal, or more like Brits playing together I would have thought the bars are the best places to get in touch with people.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Nobody footy wise seems to be around, so I'll tell you what I know, which is practically nothing.
> The local teams usually operate around the local sports centres (polideportivo), and even those play in their own leagues. If your looking for something more informal, or more like Brits playing together I would have thought the bars are the best places to get in touch with people.


thanks for that i am looking for my little boy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

francisbl said:


> thanks for that i am looking for my little boy


school then

the primary schools around here have football teams

or as PW said, the sports centres


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> school then
> 
> the primary schools around here have football teams
> 
> or as PW said, the sports centres


where u from


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

francisbl said:


> where u from


from england

but as my location says, now in Javea, north Costa Blanca


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> from england
> 
> but as my location says, now in Javea, north Costa Blanca


is it nice there in javea


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

francisbl said:


> is it nice there in javea


cold & damp


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> cold & damp


does it get hot in the summer its still snowing here


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

francisbl said:


> does it get hot in the summer its still snowing here


yes it does get pretty warm

no snow here, but lots all all over spain


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Huge football fan. Write about it and involved in many levels. Been to 50+ grounds I guess in Alicante province. What do you want to know? Which team to support? FC Torrevieja!


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Huge football fan. Write about it and involved in many levels. Been to 50+ grounds I guess in Alicante province. What do you want to know? Which team to support? FC Torrevieja!


just wanted to know about clubs for my boy and i want to coach over there


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

100s of Spanish clubs and a handful of OK expat clubs "academies" 

If you are a qualified coach you might get some hours but are unlikely to get paid. 

Do you speak FLUENT Spanish?


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> 100s of Spanish clubs and a handful of OK expat clubs "academies"
> 
> If you are a qualified coach you might get some hours but are unlikely to get paid.
> 
> Do you speak FLUENT Spanish?


iam fa level 2 coach level 1 goal keeper coach and i have a badge to teach disable kids and not quite fluent yet been doing it for a year


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OK well you could certainly try Tonys Soccer School and the Sheffield United Academy in Torrevieja


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> OK well you could certainly try Tonys Soccer School and the Sheffield United Academy in Torrevieja


would you say there was loads of soccer school going in alicante


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes but unless you are absolutely 100% fluent I think you would find it difficult to get a job with one of the 100s of Spanish ones.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes but unless you are absolutely 100% fluent I think you would find it difficult to get a job with one of the 100s of Spanish ones.


so there is loads of soccer schools then


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Lots of the amateur clubs have all ages boys and girls almost from the womb and all of the professional clubs do. 

All looking for the next Casillas, Kaka, Guti, Raól, Van Nasalhair, Pepe, Xabi Alonso, Sergio Ramos, Garay, Granero etc !


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Lots of the amateur clubs have all ages boys and girls almost from the womb and all of the professional clubs do.
> 
> All looking for the next Casillas, Kaka, Guti, Raól, Van Nasalhair, Pepe, Xabi Alonso, Sergio Ramos, Garay, Granero etc !


so it may be worth looking up them then for jobs


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

francisbl said:


> so it may be worth looking up them then for jobs


...sure if you speak Spanish but at the junior levels of course they do not pay so I´m reluctant to use the word ¨job¨

Certainly you could give something back as I guess you have had years of enjorment out of the Beautiful Game.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ...sure if you speak Spanish but at the junior levels of course they do not pay so I´m reluctant to use the word ¨job¨
> 
> Certainly you could give something back as I guess you have had years of enjorment out of the Beautiful Game.


i sure have i love the game :clap2:


----------

